# Iphone 14 (128 go), ou iphone 13 (512 go)?



## Chac0u (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vais partir en voyage pendant plusieurs mois et j'aimerais acheter un Iphone pour faire des photos et vidéos les plus pros possible.
Mon budget me permet de choisir entre l'Iphone 13, 512go ou l'iphone 14, 128go.

Je suis tentée de prendre l'Iphone 14 de 128 go et de stocker mes fichiers en ligne. Mais est-ce que ça risque d'être malgré tout compliqué avec 128go ? Par exemple si le système de l'Iphone prend déjà beaucoup de place de base ? Je voudrai aussi probablement télécharger des musiques sur spotify ou des séries Netflix. Je risque aussi d'être plusieurs jours sans connexion par exemple.

Merci d'avance pour votre avis,


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2022)

a moins d’avoir envis d’utiliser les nouvelle fonction cinématographique, je pense que le 13 correspond mieux à tes besoins. 

C’est toujours dommage de devoir n’effacer des vidéos ou des photos pour en faire d’autres. 

Néanmoins 128 go permettent déjà de stocker une énorme quantité de photo. C’est avec les vidéos que ça peut coincer.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (1 Décembre 2022)

hello man ! 
pour spotify sans télécharger car spotify cloud sans besoins télécharger


----------



## eckri (8 Décembre 2022)

128 cest trop peu et je trouve deja 256 tres juste


----------



## Vinyl (8 Décembre 2022)

Hello,

128, c’est déjà bien. J'avais un iphone X 256 que je n’ai jamais rempli et pourtant je prends pas mal de photos (mais peu de vidéos). (avant j’avais un SE 64 et là c’était tout le temps trop juste donc je suis passé à une capacité de 256 en me disant que je voulais être large). J'ai acheté un iphone 14 128 Go et il n'est rempli qu’à la moitié. J’ai fait le ménage, enlevé toutes les apps que je n'utilise pas et j’ai un abonnement  icloud avec photos optimisées. Pour les épisodes netflix et autres, tu les regardes et tu les supprimes. Je trouve qu’avec le cloud, on n’a quand même beaucoup moins besoin de stockage.


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Décembre 2022)

dire que j'utilise à peine 20Go sur les 128 de mon iPhone


----------



## eckri (8 Décembre 2022)

sur 256 gb de mon ip 13 pro max  j'ai 98gb de libre et je viens de commander un  14 pro max 512 pour etre peinard


----------



## Vinyl (8 Décembre 2022)

eckri a dit:


> sur 256 gb de mon ip 13 pro max  j'ai 98gb de libre et je viens de commander un  14 pro max 512 pour etre peinard


Mais qu'est ce qui prend autant de place sur ton iPhone ? J'utilise finalement peu d'appli mais j'ai quand même pas mal de photos. J'ai une bibliothèque photos iCloud de plus de 500 Go sur mon Mac mais sur iPhone j'ai activé l'option pour optimiser le stockage donc c'est beaucoup plus léger.


----------



## eckri (8 Décembre 2022)

les photos en RAW peut être


----------



## rodrigue7800be (10 Décembre 2022)

1 fichier raw 46mo ?


----------



## LaJague (10 Décembre 2022)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> 1 fichier raw 46mo ?


Oui ça paraît normal


----------

